# Some dogs are Amazing



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Just keep watching even if you think the picture has frozen

Either click on the link or copy and paste, it´s worth it I can assure you.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=463790997908129


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

This has been going around on Facebook. Amazing.


----------

